# Lawn herbicide



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

What do you guys use on your lawns to help kill broad leaf weeds.

Everything I have looked at said it is very bad for fish.

From what I have read, maybe I right, maybe not, I would be better off to use a liquid herbicide rather than a dry herbicide. It looks like once the liquid is down for a day and dry nothing is going to wash into the pond like a dry material could.

Any advice, I have around 5 acres to take care off. I am deciding not only what to use but on the delivery method of a pull behind dry spreader or a pull behind spray tank.

Thanks


----------



## Rednek (Nov 6, 2006)

Lundy, I use plain 'ole 2,4-D applied with a pull behind tank sprayer. Just do not get to close to Momma's plants. The granular weed and feeds work well too but I do not want anything to feed the lawn. I hate mowing as it is let alone fertilizing it.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

All of the broadleaf weed herbicides you see on the box store shelves are basically the same thing, 2,4D. The active ingredient will be listed as 2,4-Dichlorophenoxyacetic acid. You can certainly find some scary things on the internet about it, but many are written that way on purpose. As best I can understand, it's not dangerous if used as stated in the directions, and common sense is used. If possible, spray with no rain in the immediate forcast. That helps the effectiveness, as well as prevents run off. I did some research last year regarding run off from 2,4D into water. I wish I could remember the details of what I found, but I do recall that it wasn't the problem that some articles can lead you to believe. Here's a web site with some good links, though I've not read through that many of them.
http://www.24d.org/
The spray method, in my opinion, is what you want to do. The granular herbicide needs some moisture in order to stick to the weeds, and you still don't get coverage as good as liquid. At least that's my experience. Liquid is also very cheap, if you buy concentrate at TCS or the local Co-Op.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks,

I was thinking liquid with a pull behind sprayer.

I KNOW that have to warn of every potentail issue and problem. If they don't someone will sue them for something.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Magis hit it on the head in regards to 2,4-D. Go liquid, watch the forcast for rain, kill those dandylions! It really gives dicots a run their money, plants(dicots) take it up as a growth hormone and litterally grow to death. Neat stuff.
2,4-D is probably the most commonly used herbacide in the world. There's even a few varietys of it labeled for aquatic use.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

I use 2, 4 D based too. I follow directions for mixing and spray it from my towable boom sprayer. Every other year works for me. I mix it to kill dandelions. It won't kill the clover at this mix but will knock it back so it doesn't outgrow the grass. If clover bothers you you can usually spot treat it after as it's a little easier to see once it starts to wilt. I've had good luck with Heritage/Champaign Landmark's products. They're pretty cheap but they'll cover a lot.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Guys


----------

